
Cloud control - pj
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c9e3bf12-1973-11de-9d34-0000779fd2ac.html
======
pert
This is the first article that I've read on 'cloud computing' that seemed to
be based on fact and not on fancy. Great link! Thanks.

